# Making Headstock Shims For The 9a



## HMF (Oct 30, 2016)

Stack up a bunch of different thicknesses of brass shim stock, screw them together on a board and cut them out with a very slow feed and a carbide cutter.





Pattern file for the shims is attached.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 30, 2016)

Use some spray on contact cement for fixing the shim stock.


----------

